# Can folks have demons living inside them????



## AmyInAtl (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm just really wondering, cause some folks are really spirit killers.


----------



## plainj (Jun 1, 2008)

And if they do, what does it look like b/c they speak a lot about this (more like bad spirits--don't know if that's the same) in my church. How would a demon/bad spirit manifest itself?
SophiaRose, what do you mean by spirit killers?


----------



## Ramya (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes, they can and more often then most would think.  And yes some people really can drain your spirit.


----------



## AmyInAtl (Jun 1, 2008)

people who drain your spirit, always are negative...................


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 1, 2008)

amerikan said:


> *Yes, they can and more often then most would think.*  And yes some people really can drain your spirit.


 
I agree and have seen it for myself. A friend of mine, tried to explain what it looked like, when a demon was in her fiance, but I didn't know him and therefore, it was hard for me to see it. The things she told me about him were out of character, but I still couldn't undesrstand what she was talking about, until I saw one in a person I was close to. It's like the person is there, but you can clearly see that,the person your talking to, is not the person you know! It was scary!!! 

ETA: I thought she was losing it and becoming a nut, but now I believe that they do take over people.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 1, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> I agree and have seen it for myself. A friend of mine, tried to explain what it looked like, when a demon was in her fiance, but I didn't know him and therefore, it was hard for me to see it. The things she told me about him were out of character, but I still couldn't undesrstand what she was talking about, until I saw one in a person I was close to. It's like the person is there, but you can clearly see that,the person your talking to, is not the person you know! It was scary!!!
> 
> ETA*: I thought she was losing it and becoming a nut, but now I believe that they do take over people.[/*quote]
> @ the bolded, that's why I don't talk about it. I've certainly been given a gift to spot things that have attached themselves to people and objects. I was standing at a counter talking to my bestfriend and I noticed a male with blue eyes beside us. To me it looked like his head slowly turned and his eyes turned into black holes. I nearly lost my breath that day
> ...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 1, 2008)

amerikan said:


> Princess4real said:
> 
> 
> > I agree and have seen it for myself. A friend of mine, tried to explain what it looked like, when a demon was in her fiance, but I didn't know him and therefore, it was hard for me to see it. The things she told me about him were out of character, but I still couldn't undesrstand what she was talking about, until I saw one in a person I was close to. It's like the person is there, but you can clearly see that,the person your talking to, is not the person you know! It was scary!!!
> ...


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 1, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> amerikan said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting Amerikan. I have a friend who sees things like you see. She is terrified of seeing it though. I try to assure her that there is nothing to be afraid of because she is protected by God, *but for people who can see this. I can imagine that it might be a hard thing to deal with on a daily basis.* I went to college with a girl who had a similar issue.((I call hers an issue because she claimed to see the spirits of people who had passed on)) If you read the Bible, then you know that people's spirits do not linger, however evil spirits can hang around and make you think you are seeing a deceased loved one.
> ...


----------



## Ramya (Jun 1, 2008)

SuperNova said:


> amerikan said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting Amerikan. I have a friend who sees things like you see. She is terrified of seeing it though. I try to assure her that there is nothing to be afraid of because she is protected by God, but for people who can see this. I can imagine that it might be a hard thing to deal with on a daily basis. I went to college with a girl who had a similar issue.((I call hers an issue because she claimed to see the spirits of people who had passed on)) If you read the Bible, then you know that people's spirits do not linger, however evil spirits can hang around and make you think you are seeing a deceased loved one.
> ...


----------



## mrselle (Jun 1, 2008)

amerikan said:


> Like some of the 'everyday' things are actually spiritual. Jealousy looks like the eyes are narrowed and plotting sometimes like a praying mantis. Depression makes the face and sometimes the body look "hollow." and so on...



This is interesting.  I never really thought about it that way, but you have a point.  I don't know that I can pinpoint the physical characteristics of someone who has an evil spirit dwelling in them, but I can definitely tell when something is off.


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 1, 2008)

mrselle said:


> This is interesting. I never really thought about it that way, but you have a point. I don't know that I can pinpoint the physical characteristics of someone who has an evil spirit dwelling in them, but I can definitely tell when something is off.


 
You can if the person is close to you.  It's more than something being off, it's the way they look at you. The person's body is there, but it's just not them and you will know it!  I never told the person that I thought they were being controlled by a demon because they wouldn't have listened. I know this may sound funny, but I did tell him he needed Jesus.


----------



## plainj (Jun 2, 2008)

This is an interesting topic for me b/c like I said it's spoken about a lot in my church and I don't quite understand it. I was never told, but the way I understood it, I thought I had a bad spirit on me. Can a person know if there is a bad spirit on them or are they totally oblivious to it? If you are told that you have a bad spirit what can you (the spirit holder) do about it (considering you believe it when told)? How can you get it off of you? I still don't know if I had/have a bad spirit on me--I don't want to blame everything on the enemy. I see many people blaming every bad thing on a bad spirit or the trick of the enemy. I just don't understand it all. I want to understand.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 2, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> You can if the person is close to you.  It's more than something being off, it's the way they look at you. The person's body is there, but it's just not them and you will know it!  I never told the person that I thought they were being controlled by a demon because they wouldn't have listened. I know this may sound funny, but I did tell him he needed Jesus.



Recently my oldest daughter looked me directly in the eyes and lied to me.  It was a pretty big lie and I gave her two opportunities to come clean and she still lied.  When I called her out she glared at me and she had this slight smirk on her face.  It disturbed me.  And the look in her eyes was not one of remorse or guilt, but of hate and rage.  The look in her eyes made me feel without a doubt that there was hate in her heart towards me.  I can tell when something is off, but I never really picked up on physical characteristics, just noticing a look that was different.  That night there was definitely a spirit in her that wasn't right.


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 2, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Recently my oldest daughter looked me directly in the eyes and lied to me. It was a pretty big lie and I gave her two opportunities to come clean and she still lied. When I called her out she glared at me and she had this slight smirk on her face. It disturbed me. And the look in her eyes was not one of remorse or guilt, but of hate and rage. The look in her eyes made me feel without a doubt that there was hate in her heart towards me. I can tell when something is off, but I never really picked up on physical characteristics, just noticing a look that was different. That night there was definitely a spirit in her that wasn't right.


 
Wow, similiar experience. I saw pure evil in this person eye's and like you, I saw a smirk. It wasn't a regular smirk where the person is like yeah whatever, the person seem like they was getting an enormous amount  of pleasure by seeing me so confused and uncomfortable with the conversation we were having.  I've known this person for a long time and I was like what a sick *itch and it wasn't a female.  Usually, I will take a person on, but this was different. I knew that if I would have jumped on him, I would just be attacking the body and not the thing I saw in his eye's. 

This person will tear up from watching a sad movie and I couldn't for the life of me begin to understand their behavior. I've been around the person since then and I haven't seen that look in their eye's. This incidence  happened a few years ago, but I will never forget that look.  I never brought it up to them because I don't believe they would know what I'm talking about.  It wasn't him it wanted, it wanted to get to me and it picked a good person to jump into in order to try to break me.


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 2, 2008)

mrselle said:


> Recently my oldest daughter looked me directly in the eyes and lied to me. It was a pretty big lie and I gave her two opportunities to come clean and she still lied. When I called her out she glared at me and she had this slight smirk on her face. It disturbed me. And the look in her eyes was not one of remorse or guilt, but of hate and rage. The look in her eyes made me feel without a doubt that there was hate in her heart towards me. I can tell when something is off, but I never really picked up on physical characteristics, just noticing a look that was different. That night there was definitely a spirit in her that wasn't right.


 
It's hard for someone to understand what you saw until they've seen it.  There is regular anger and regular old lies, but I believe I've lived long enough to know the difference between that behavior and pure evil.  I didn't ask to see it, but I did.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 2, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> Wow, similiar experience. I saw pure evil in this person eye's and like you, I saw a smirk. It wasn't a regular smirk where the person is like yeah whatever, the person seem like they was getting an enormous amount  of pleasure by seeing me so confused and uncomfortable with the conversation we were having.  I've known this person for a long time and I was like what a sick *itch and it wasn't a female.  Usually, I will take a person on, but this was different. I knew that if I would have jumped on him, I would just be attacking the body and not the thing I saw in his eye's.
> 
> This person will tear up from watching a sad movie and I couldn't for the life of me begin to understand their behavior. I've been around the person since then and I haven't seen that look in their eye's. This incidence  happened a few years ago, but I will never forget that look.  I never brought it up to them because I don't believe they would know what I'm talking about.  It wasn't him it wanted, it wanted to get to me and it picked a good person to jump into in order to try to break me.



We did have similar experiences.  Like you, I think there are a few evil spirits that use her to try to get to me.  One thing I've noticed lately is that she and my mother-in-law have similar spirits (this is my stepdaughter, not my biological child) and the spirits that are in them are a few.  My prayer partner always told me that spirits travel in packs.  Where there is a spirit of jealousy a spirit of hate is close behind.  It's just funny how I can tell just from the way they look at me when our eyes meet how they are feeling about me at that particular moment.


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 2, 2008)

mrselle said:


> We did have similar experiences. Like you, I think there are a few evil spirits that use her to try to get to me. One thing I've noticed lately is that she and my mother-in-law have similar spirits (this is my stepdaughter, not my biological child) and the spirits that are in them are a few. *My prayer partner always told me that spirits travel in packs*. Where there is a spirit of jealousy a spirit of hate is close behind. It's just funny how I can tell just from the way they look at me when our eyes meet how they are feeling about me at that particular moment.


 
Wow, if that's true then you must really be difficult for them to get to.  I couldn't imagine being around two.  I know that God has our backs because we are able to see these things in people.  You probably already know this, but they can also try to get to you by making a person act real nice to you. You will even hear nice words coming out of their mouth, but the eye's will tell you how they really feel. Observe how they act around other people and if their treating them the way they treat you. 
It's like their acting, but they can't act. Trust your instincts and stay away from these two if you can help it. If for some reason they end up being around you after you have made an effort not to be around them, then you know something is up and they want to make you miserable.  Were they always like this?


----------



## mrselle (Jun 3, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> Wow, if that's true then you must really be difficult for them to get to.  I couldn't imagine being around two.  I know that God has our backs because we are able to see these things in people.  You probably already know this, but they can also try to get to you by making a person act real nice to you. You will even hear nice words coming out of their mouth, but the eye's will tell you how they really feel. Observe how they act around other people and if their treating them the way they treat you.
> It's like their acting, but they can't act. Trust your instincts and stay away from these two if you can help it. If for some reason they end up being around you after you have made an effort not to be around them, then you know something is up and they want to make you miserable.  Were they always like this?




I was nodding my head the entire time I was reading your post.  I've always noticed that they have a lot of the same ways, but it finally dawned on me that they have very similar spirits.  My prayer partner called out one of the spirits as a spirit of division.  They want to cause division between me and my husband.  The other spirit is a spirit of jealousy.  There is a lying spirit and a manipulative spirit.  So, yes, it's a lot to deal with it.  About them acting really nice...my mother-in-law is so very, very nice to my grandmother.  Around her you would think she was the sweetest, kindest person in the world, but to my parents she is rude.  Very rude.  There have been times when we've been around a lot of people and she will be rolling her eyes at people and making snide comments, but if a person comes around who is saved her attitude changes and all of the sudden she will start quoting scriptures.  My stepdaughter can be mean to me and her dad, but around others, when she is trying to make a good impression she knows how to poise herself to seem smart, outgoing, upbeat and mature for her age.  It's interesting to watch how the two of them will change from one personality to the other.  And yes, there are times that they do try to act extremely nice towards me, but the eyes never lie.  I can take one look at them and know it's not real.  My stepdaughter lives with us full time, so I can't avoid her, plus I try to treat her as though she were my own, but I am learning to be good to her and guard my spirit too.  Fortunately, I don't see my mother-in-law too often, but when I do I know how to be cordial and respectful, but still keep my distance.


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 3, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I was nodding my head the entire time I was reading your post. I've always noticed that they have a lot of the same ways, but it finally dawned on me that they have very similar spirits. My prayer partner called out one of the spirits as a spirit of division. They want to cause division between me and my husband. The other spirit is a spirit of jealousy. There is a lying spirit and a manipulative spirit. So, yes, it's a lot to deal with it. About them acting really nice...my mother-in-law is so very, very nice to my grandmother. Around her you would think she was the sweetest, kindest person in the world, but to my parents she is rude. Very rude. There have been times when we've been around a lot of people and she will be rolling her eyes at people and making snide comments, but if a person comes around who is saved her attitude changes and all of the sudden she will start quoting scriptures. My stepdaughter can be mean to me and her dad, but around others, when she is trying to make a good impression she knows how to poise herself to seem smart, outgoing, upbeat and mature for her age. It's interesting to watch how the two of them will change from one personality to the other. And yes, there are times that they do try to act extremely nice towards me, but the eyes never lie. I can take one look at them and know it's not real. My stepdaughter lives with us full time, so I can't avoid her, plus I try to treat her as though she were my own, but I am learning to be good to her and guard my spirit too. Fortunately, I don't see my mother-in-law too often, but when I do I know how to be cordial and respectful, but still keep my distance.


 
How old is she? Is she close to going to college? Is there somewhere you can send her for the summer? To not stress yourself out, I would let her Dad deal with her. The both of them know you have a kind heart and if it's not getting you anywhere being nice to them. Just stick with saying good morning, good afternoon and good night. 

Once, I've figured a person out, I'm done with them and will remove myself from the situation mentally or physically. I have to because I know my tolerance level, when it comes to someone that I believe, is trying to cause me mental stress or physical harm. True evil people have no feelings and they don't regret anything they've done. We need air to breath and they *need people* to make miserable.  They *feed *on it like the animals in the Zoo at feeding time. That sick behavior of their's keeps them alive!  Stand strong and pray for God to give you the strength to handle these tortured souls.


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 3, 2008)

amerikan said:


> Princess4real said:
> 
> 
> > I agree and have seen it for myself. A friend of mine, tried to explain what it looked like, when a demon was in her fiance, but I didn't know him and therefore, it was hard for me to see it. The things she told me about him were out of character, but I still couldn't undesrstand what she was talking about, until I saw one in a person I was close to. It's like the person is there, but you can clearly see that,the person your talking to, is not the person you know! It was scary!!!
> ...


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 3, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> You can if the person is close to you.  It's more than something being off, it's the way they look at you. The person's body is there, but it's just not them and you will know it!  I never told the person that I thought they were being controlled by a demon because they wouldn't have listened. I know this may sound funny, but I did tell him he needed Jesus.


 

Brittany Spears...she is being controlled by the enemy. She goes off on these "bipolar" episodes which are really a front many times for demon posession.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 3, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> How old is she? Is she close to going to college? Is there somewhere you can send her for the summer? To not stress yourself out, I would let her Dad deal with her. The both of them know you have a kind heart and if it's not getting you anywhere being nice to them. Just stick with saying good morning, good afternoon and good night.
> 
> Once, I've figured a person out, I'm done with them and will remove myself from the situation mentally or physically. I have to because I know my tolerance level, when it comes to someone that I believe, is trying to cause me mental stress or physical harm. True evil people have no feelings and they don't regret anything they've done. We need air to breath and they *need people* to make miserable.  They *feed *on it like the animals in the Zoo at feeding time. That sick behavior of their's keeps them alive!  Stand strong and pray for God to give you the strength to handle these tortured souls.



She has one more year of high school.  Lately her dad has been the one to deal with her regarding discipline.  I have sort of stepped back because I started becoming a person I didn't like...very angry and just a negative attitude in general.  But, I'm trying to guard my spirit AND be there for her.  She's my husband's child and therefore she's my child too.  Despite all of her shenanigans (sp?) I have to remind myself that she is still a child.  She is a child and it's not her, it's a spirit that is doing and saying all these things.  Now, my mother-in-law, she is a grown woman and she is very aware of what she is doing.  I can't say that she has no remorse when it comes to some of the things that she does.  There was a time when I could tell that whenever she would do something to wrong me it would eat at her and eat at her until she tried to make it right.  Then I realized that it wasn't good enough to apologize for saying something she knew she shouldn't have said in the first place then cover it up by saying, "Well, the Lord knows my heart."  Thank you so much for your insight.  Lately, it's been so hard to put everything into perspective, but this thread really helped me and reminded me that we really do have spirits to deal with every single day.  That is why it is so important to stay in the Word and to pray without ceasing.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 3, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Brittany Spears...she is being controlled by the enemy. She goes off on these "bipolar" episodes which are really a front many times for demon posession.



Absolutely!!!!  Another person I think has something going on with them is Hillary Clinton.  You can see it in her eyes.


----------



## Ramya (Jun 3, 2008)

chicacanella said:


> Brittany Spears...she is being controlled by the enemy. She goes off on these "bipolar" episodes which are really a front many times for demon posession.


 
I have been saying that for the last few years. I have my own theories about "bipolar disorder" and schizophrenia


----------



## gone_fishing (Jun 3, 2008)

I read a book about spiritual warfare where this man and his wife had a daughter who was apparently possessed. She had gotten involved with the Ouiji board and seances (spelling).

She had picked up a spirit or spirits and it would manifest itself and they could see it in the change of her voice and the way she would talk.

They said when they took her to church they'd pray for her and she'd leave and be fine and then later she'd act out again.

As they studied this spirit I guess they learned that the spirit would leave her just before she entered the church and it would return when she left the church. I don't know where it waited for her but wow...that blew my mind. The child wasn't saved and I think that is why she was able to be possessed over and over again by the spirit coming and going.

I cannot remember the end resoultion to that situation. It seems to me she eventually became saved and the spirit was not permitted to take her over anymore.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jun 3, 2008)

I also posted this thread about witnessing a spirit leaving someone if you are interested in reading it. 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=199359


----------



## divya (Jun 3, 2008)

YES. Years ago, our family knew a 4 year old child that was possessed by a demon. My mother kept his cousins in child care.  His aunt spoke to my mother about it, and we brought him to church. He was so quiet at church - as the devil has no power in the presence of God. After church, he told his mother than _the man in his head_ said didn't like that place. This same _man in his head_ had also told him to stab his mother which he did  when she was coming out of the bathroom one day. He stood outside the bathroom door with the knife behind his back and stabbed her in the leg when she came out.  The _man_ also told him to hump his little sister etc. He said would tell them that the man in his head told him to all kinds of craziness. All of this at 4 years of age, it was so sad... 

My parents went to the church about it, and a group of men from area churches to came together to call on Jesus name and pray demon out - and it left.  But when mother and aunt stopped studying the Bible with him, taking him to church, letting him watch anything on TV etc, the demon came back.  Not surprisingly, the little child's favorite movies were the Chuckie horror films. Anyway, the men went back again to called on God to make it leave, and it left again. We've since lost contact but I do wonder what became of the boy and the family...

Looking at his sweet face, you would never think such a young child could do such things. But he used to look left and right coming into our house, and walk carefully - it was because the demon in him recognized the power of God. You could tell though that something was wrong. That being said. Guard the avenue to yours and your children's minds. Fill their minds with Godly things. The devil is busy.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW this is so interesting.  I have a sort of discernment.   Most times, I can tell when someone is going through something, really uspset, sick, ill, or depressed.  Someone can smile and say good morning, and before I know it, I will say "what's wrong".  And they will be like "how did you know?"  I have also seen evidence of spirits controlling people.  Right at my church.  There is this person who from the day I joined my church, has done EVERYTHING possible to try and get me to leave the church and/or the auxiliary I serve on.

     But at times, this person will be so sweet to me it was so confusing to me.  But then I realized that there were spirits controlling this person.  Almost like they can't help being evil.  Other's have seen it too.  For example:

I have been at this church since my youngest son (now 5) was born.  This person works in the nursery where the parents take there small children during services.  When my son was 1 and could go into the nursery unsupervised, every time this person was working, he would cry uncontrollably and NOT go into the nursery.  It took me awhile to correlate his behavior with that person.  I didn't understand it because he was so small and couldn't tell me what was wrong.  Since he's gotten older, he will slowly walk to the nursery, look to see who's in there and if this person isn't in there he will go in and play with the other kids and be fine.  But if he sees that person, he WILL NOT go in.  He crys until I let him go into the sanctuary with me.  And even now that he can speak well, when I ask him why he doesn't want to go in, it's like he can't even put it into words.
SPIRITS DO EXIST!

(sorry for the long post)


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 5, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> WOW this is so interesting. I have a sort of discernment. Most times, I can tell when someone is going through something, really uspset, sick, ill, or depressed. Someone can smile and say good morning, and before I know it, I will say "what's wrong". And they will be like "how did you know?" I have also seen evidence of spirits controlling people. Right at my church. There is this person who from the day I joined my church, has done EVERYTHING possible to try and get me to leave the church and/or the auxiliary I serve on.
> 
> But at times, this person will be so sweet to me it was so confusing to me. But then I realized that there were spirits controlling this person. Almost like they can't help being evil. Other's have seen it too. For example:
> 
> ...


 
Yes they do!


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 5, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> WOW this is so interesting. I have a sort of discernment. Most times, I can tell when someone is going through something, really uspset, sick, ill, or depressed. Someone can smile and say good morning, and before I know it, I will say "what's wrong". And they will be like "how did you know?" I have also seen evidence of spirits controlling people. Right at my church. *There is this person who from the day I joined my church, has done EVERYTHING possible to try and get me to leave the church and/or the auxiliary I serve on.*
> 
> But at times, this person will be so sweet to me it was so confusing to me. But then I realized that there were spirits controlling this person. Almost like they can't help being evil. Other's have seen it too. For example:
> 
> ...


 
Oh don't think there aren't some mean evil people in too.  I love that God is everywhere and you don't have to go to church in order to talk to him. I talk to him at night, right before I go to sleep. Even though he knows what I'm going through, he knows that's our time.


----------



## Princess4real (Jun 5, 2008)

mrselle said:


> She has one more year of high school. Lately her dad has been the one to deal with her regarding discipline. *I have sort of stepped back because I started becoming a person I didn't like...*very angry and just a negative attitude in general. But, I'm trying to guard my spirit AND be there for her. She's my husband's child and therefore she's my child too. Despite all of her shenanigans (sp?) I have to remind myself that she is still a child. She is a child and it's not her, it's a spirit that is doing and saying all these things. Now, my mother-in-law, she is a grown woman and she is very aware of what she is doing. I can't say that she has no remorse when it comes to some of the things that she does. There was a time when I could tell that whenever she would do something to wrong me it would eat at her and eat at her until she tried to make it right. Then I realized that it wasn't good enough to apologize for saying something she knew she shouldn't have said in the first place then cover it up by saying, "Well, the Lord knows my heart." Thank you so much for your insight. Lately, it's been so hard to put everything into perspective, but this thread really helped me and reminded me that we really do have spirits to deal with every single day. That is why it is so important to stay in the Word and to pray without ceasing.


 
Yeah, I did too for a little while and was mad at myself for not being able to see that I was being tested.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jun 5, 2008)

Princess4real said:


> Oh don't think there aren't some mean evil people in too.  I love that God is everywhere and you don't have to go to church in order to talk to him. I talk to him at night, right before I go to sleep. Even though he knows what I'm going through, he knows that's our time.


I am FAMOUS for that.  My pastor always says people make it too hard.  Just tell God how you feel, when you feel it.  I probably talk to Him more outside of church than I do inside of church cause I am working a lot of the time during services.  But I surely am not going to let that spirit drive me out of my HOME.  I love that church!


----------



## GETHEALTHY (Jun 5, 2008)

mrselle said:


> I was nodding my head the entire time I was reading your post. I've always noticed that they have a lot of the same ways, but it finally dawned on me that they have very similar spirits. My prayer partner called out one of the spirits as a spirit of division. They want to cause division between me and my husband. The other spirit is a spirit of jealousy. There is a lying spirit and a manipulative spirit. So, yes, it's a lot to deal with it. About them acting really nice...my mother-in-law is so very, very nice to my grandmother. Around her you would think she was the sweetest, kindest person in the world, but to my parents she is rude. Very rude. There have been times when we've been around a lot of people and she will be rolling her eyes at people and making snide comments, but if a person comes around who is saved her attitude changes and all of the sudden she will start quoting scriptures. My stepdaughter can be mean to me and her dad, but around others, when she is trying to make a good impression she knows how to poise herself to seem smart, outgoing, upbeat and mature for her age. It's interesting to watch how the two of them will change from one personality to the other. And yes, there are times that they do try to act extremely nice towards me, but the eyes never lie. I can take one look at them and know it's not real. *My stepdaughter lives with us full time, so I can't avoid her, plus I try to treat her as though she were my own, but I am learning to be good to her and guard my spirit too.* Fortunately, I don't see my mother-in-law too often, but when I do I know how to be cordial and respectful, but still keep my distance.


 
There has been some major spritual warfare going on lately. There are posts on another board asking questions about quejia boards(spelling??) and ghosts.

As for the bold. I would call the sprit out right when i see it. There is no need to allow your stepdaughter to go on dealing with it. I'm sure she has some guilt when she's alone by herself but she's not sure what to do with it. As for your Mother-in-law, it would be good to just see the look on her face when you call out that sprit.


----------



## mrselle (Jun 5, 2008)

GETHEALTHY said:


> There has been some major spritual warfare going on lately. There are posts on another board asking questions about quejia boards(spelling??) and ghosts.
> 
> As for the bold. I would call the sprit out right when i see it. There is no need to allow your stepdaughter to go on dealing with it. I'm sure she has some guilt when she's alone by herself but she's not sure what to do with it. As for your Mother-in-law, it would be good to just see the look on her face when you call out that sprit.



This may be a silly question, but how would I go about calling out a particular spirit?  I'm not a confrontational person so I don't know how I would go about saying something along the lines of "That's jealousy right there."  Know what I mean?  Anytime I've given her a scripture to read concerning anything she's going through she will roll her eyes at me.


----------



## chicacanella (Jun 6, 2008)

mrselle said:


> This may be a silly question, but how would I go about calling out a particular spirit? I'm not a confrontational person so I don't know how I would go about saying something along the lines of "That's jealousy right there." Know what I mean? Anytime I've given her a scripture to read concerning anything she's going through she will roll her eyes at me.


 

I don't know if you should verbally do that. When you go into intense spirituatl warfare you should be prepared as some spirits only come out by fasting.  But anyhow, the bible tells us that we can know what is going on in the spiritual world just by looking at what is happening on the earth.

For instance, San Francisco has alot of homosexual/bisexual and transgender. Those are just the evil spirits that have a strong hold over San Francisco.

Or for instance, black men have a spirit of bondage over them because in the slavery days they were bondaged by chains but I believe the spirit has transferred over to this generation through the jail system.

Or the spirit of fatherlessness, we often wonder why there are so many black babies born out of wedlock and how we aren't that different than white people. Actually, our history is. They never dealt with abandonment and seperation on the level of African-Americans, this is a spirtual issue, possibly curse that needs to broken. You don't even see West Africans dealing with this issue and they are black.  This is something spiritual that has happened to the generations or descendants of people in slavery.


----------



## Afrobuttafly (Jun 8, 2008)

Someone having negative energy and someone being possessed by demons is two different things. In essence most of the world is blindly following the direction of Satan and his demons. Think about the media, politics, society etc that is overflowing with glamorizations of drugs, violence, illicit sex and unthinkable crimes going on in real life. People are under the influence of those wicked spirits and don't even realize it. The bible itself says "The whole world is lying in the power of the wicked one." 1John 5:19 That why people and earthly conditions are so bad. In a more specific sense, yes people can literally have demons inside of them. Jesus healed such a man and expelled them. Mat 12:22-26 Either way..it leads to all sorts of injurious things. Just adding my 2 cents. HTH


----------

